# Near-riot on LIRR



## Superliner Diner (Jan 24, 2003)

> A breakdown on a rush-hour train Wednesday night caused multiple delays throughout the Long Island Rail Road, stranding dozens of riders for hours and sparking what commuters described as a "near riot" at Jamaica.


The complete story here.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 25, 2003)

Shades of the Blizzard of '96 when there was nearly a riot at Jamaica. Sometimes the LIRR performs wonderfully in adverse situations but too often it drops the ball.

As an aside earlier in the week the LIRR reported a ridership drop which probably coincides with the increasing unemployment in NYC.

Here is a link to a story on the ridership changes from 1010 WINS.


----------

